# biting question?



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

okay so theo has been at my house for about a month and a half now. hes super sweet and i luv him to death but there has been a slight issue that has been bothering me a bit. he has bitten my brother, my sister, and my best friend twice. the only time he ever actually bit hard and held on was when he bit my brother which was understandable because for some reason my brother was petting his nose. the next time was when he bit my little sister which was just sort of a nibble but enough to where she doesnt want to hold him again. the bff one was just yesterday, where it had been a few weeks since he had hurt anyone. the first time he bit her he licked first and when i explained he was probably just tasting she shrugged it off. but the second time there was no warning, but it still wasnt too hard. the weird thing is is he has never bit me before, and im the one who holds him all the time. i was just curious as to whether i should be worried, or just ignore it.. thanks!


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried at all! Sometimes they just bit cause they're tired of being played with or because they think your food!!! Lol he's still young and so is mine, he bites me once in a while but clearly because he wants me to stop handling him and put him down to explore hahaha, the first few times I could tell he smelt some kind of food on my fingers so he bit me....todays bite was harsh he held on for a bit before I told him okay you can go he let go lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Biters are tricky because there are so many reasons for biting. Quigley has been really stubborn about it and no amount of unscented soap moving my hands away from his face or any of the other tricks have worked for him. He always licks first so it seems like he is biting because he likes my smell - not much I can do about that. When they bite hard with no licking it's most likely a warning that they are getting impatient. 

If you search biting there are lots of tips in other threads and maybe the unscented soap will work for you. Good luck. Unfortunately it's a really tricky problem for some people.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Whenever there is a biter, offer him/her food as soon as you get him out of the cage. Don't hand feed it, but set kibble in front of him. Sometimes they bite because they are hungry.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Riley bit/grabbed me for the first time the other day. He was sleeping on my lap, I had my hand on his side, I had moved my hand a bit and he looked up, and pulled at my finger. It wasn't pinched like a sharp bite, I quick pulled away because it startled me and he looked up again and pulled at the blanket. So I think he was trying to pull my hand back to where I had it? Anyhow I tentatively put my hand back where it was, covering him more across his shoulders/side, and he didn't do it again the whole time I held him. It was kinda cute but not because I thought he was biting. 

Whyte does bite. Flat out, CHOMP bites. I hate it. My daughter used to be bitten by him every time she handled him but now he has stopped biting her and only bites me. I don't handle him much anymore, I'm letting her have him to herself. She uses blankets to pick him up, her hat (that he has claimed as his) to carry him in, etc. Basically she doesn't let him get to her skin which is probably the only thing stopping him. :|


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

krbshappy71 said:


> Whyte does bite. Flat out, CHOMP bites. I hate it. My daughter used to be bitten by him every time she handled him but now he has stopped biting her and only bites me. I don't handle him much anymore, I'm letting her have him to herself. She uses blankets to pick him up, her hat (that he has claimed as his) to carry him in, etc. Basically she doesn't let him get to her skin which is probably the only thing stopping him. :|


That's how I deal with Quigley. I just try to have fabric in between his teeth and my hand. He does let me stroke his nose though and will not bite me while I'm doing it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> krbshappy71 said:
> 
> 
> > Whyte does bite. Flat out, CHOMP bites. I hate it. My daughter used to be bitten by him every time she handled him but now he has stopped biting her and only bites me. I don't handle him much anymore, I'm letting her have him to herself. She uses blankets to pick him up, her hat (that he has claimed as his) to carry him in, etc. Basically she doesn't let him get to her skin which is probably the only thing stopping him. :|
> ...


His nose huh? So you two can give Eskimo Kisses, how cute hahaha


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

I would advice against Eskimo kisses!!!

I have had my hedgie in front of my face so he could like understand my face and know its me (plus I was saying hi) and he went to bite my nose LOL

Lucky for me I pulled him away before he got a chomp out of it


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have also been bitten on the nose from giving eskimo kisses to hedgies. Not funny when they hold on for several seconds. :lol: (though usually is for whoever's watching)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

HixVAC said:


> I would advice against Eskimo kisses!!!
> 
> I have had my hedgie in front of my face so he could like understand my face and know its me (plus I was saying hi) and he went to bite my nose LOL
> 
> Lucky for me I pulled him away before he got a chomp out of it





LizardGirl said:


> I have also been bitten on the nose from giving eskimo kisses to hedgies. Not funny when they hold on for several seconds. :lol: (though usually is for whoever's watching)


 :lol:

Actually Quigley won't allow Eskimo kisses. He just balls up. What he lets us do is touch the tip of his nose and run one finger all the way up the bridge of his nose to between his visor quills and down again. If he is rolled up but I can touch the tip of his nose I can usually stroke him and make him unroll.


----------

